# Not looking forward to going home



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

I took the kids with me out of state to spend time with my family for Easter. Going home today. Everyone is just baffled about what is happening. It is 4 weeks today that H told me he wants a separation. I can feel the anxiety starting just thinking about him being there when we get home. I just wish he would get out already. Something tells me I am going to have to file a lawsuit to get him to leave. He should have been out weeks ago. We don't speak at all. 
It was nice getting away for a little while though. My kids 14 and 16 don't talk about it but I know they are hurting and deep down they know their father is an ***hole.
I just need to move on with my life and can't seem to do that until he is gone.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I remember the feeling of going home from work everyday when my stbxh was still at the house. I hated it. I just got a headache just now thinking about it! Ugh... I don't know if you can force him out even though he is the one who wanted the D. It depends on where you live but it takes a lot from what I have read. Seek advice if you haven't from a lawyer and see a doctor and it will help those panicked moments. 

Good luck.


----------

